# What Food Do You Feed?



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Ok I see this question pop up all the time so I'm gonna make a sticky for it. The comparison website is cool but I know some people want to know what others like using. Please post what food you use and around about what you pay for it. I will later make a poll and try to make a thread that has how many people use it and what the range price is....


I think it will help newbies choice their food. I know I would rather use something that alot of people use and like.


I'll go first..


TOTW High Prairie Formula - $45 For 30lbs

Chicken Soup For The Puppy Lover's Soul - $32 For 30lbs

Chicken Soup For The Dog Lover's Soul - $32 For 30lbs


----------



## ROXY_N_ROKKO (Aug 14, 2009)

TOTW High Praire canine formula-30lb bag for $45 at local feed store


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

stray cats and other creatures - FREE

blue wilderness 30 lb bag 45.00


----------



## edgar214 (Jul 19, 2009)

Chicken Soup For The Puppy Lover's Soul - $32 For 30lbs


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> blue wilderness 30 lb bag 45.00


same....but mines is a 28 lb bag at 52.08 with tax at petsmartupruns:


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

t1dirty said:


> same....but mines is a 28 lb bag at 52.08 with tax at petsmartupruns:


ok 28 lb lol


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> ok 28 lb lol


hahaha...i wish it did come in a bigger bag:hammer:


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

Wellness Core $28 for 12.5 lbs


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

Dog Chow High Protien and veggie mix


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Mailes on her last bag of Chicken Soup for the Puppy Lovers Soul...(she'll be a big girl on Tuesday).


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

right now the cosco brand, but im switching back to royal canin in a day or so. i tihnk nismo is allergic to something in it.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Vendetta is on Dick Van Pattens Natural Oganic Formula .....30# bag for 46$ ( with tax)

DaVinci is on 
TOTW High Prairie 15# for 22$ ( with tax) 
Chicken Soup for the Soul Puppy ..5# for 10.50
Eukanuba Wilderness Turkey 4# for 5$ ( on sale) 
DaVinci is a very picky dog and looses weight very easily.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

(Nutro)

Natural Choice Lamb & Rice Large breed puppy - $28.97 17.5 lb bag Pet Supermarket

Natural Choice Lamb & Rice Large breed dog - $28.97 17.5 lb bag Pet Supermarket

No local feed stores near me :/


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

i feed totw. 30lbs for $41 at tractor trailor supply


----------



## mikey077 (Mar 20, 2009)

Raw chicken, pork or beef. usually chicken


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

mikey077 said:


> Raw chicken, pork or beef. usually chicken


do supplement also? i ask becasue just that alone will not give your dog everything he needs for a complete and balanced dog


----------



## mikey077 (Mar 20, 2009)

i do give a suppliment for their coat and joints but dogs do not need veggies nor grain in their diet. Some would disagree but I'm a believer that dogs are carnivors.


----------



## Pitlover0718 (Mar 23, 2009)

Innova 15 lbs for $29.77 (tax included).

You cant get this food at Petsmart, Pet Supermarket, Petco, etc. I get it at my local feed store.


----------



## Remi7209 (Aug 14, 2009)

I havent made it to the big leagues yet so Remi's on (Puppy Chow Healthy Choice) mixed with Bil-Jac and a teaspoon of Nutri-Stat.....i gotta make my own highend dog food (Recession)


----------



## Jaz's dad (Aug 12, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> but im switching back to royal canin in a day or so.


Which variety of royal canin do you use as I want to feed mine on royal canin ?
There are so many diffrent royal canin bags out there, I'm a bit unsure which to use.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Lou Rob said:


> Which variety of royal canin do you use as I want to feed mine on royal canin ?
> There are so many diffrent royal canin bags out there, I'm a bit unsure which to use.


do you have a puppy? if so get the medium breed puppy chow. pitbulls are not large breed dogs and people confuse that all the time. the large breed dog food can also be harmful to your dog in the long run.
i loved that stuff when nismo was on it. gives them a glossy coat, and you dont need to feed him as much as other dog foods. i was very happy with it.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Remi7209 said:


> I havent made it to the big leagues yet so Remi's on (Puppy Chow Healthy Choice) mixed with Bil-Jac and a teaspoon of Nutri-Stat.....i gotta make my own highend dog food (Recession)


bill jak is one of the worst food you could possibly get. you might as well give your dog cardboard. if you have a cosco card or know some one that does i highly suggest going and getting the kirkland brand puppy chow. 20# bag for 12.5$ and it is REALLY good food. no bi-products and no junk what so ever.
im not trying to rag just trying to help you out. here's a link to the dog food analysis site that i found bil-jak on, its a 1 star food
Dog Food Reviews - 1 Star Dry Dog Food - Powered by ReviewPost


----------



## Jaz's dad (Aug 12, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> do you have a puppy? if so get the medium breed puppy chow. pitbulls are not large breed dogs and people confuse that all the time. the large breed dog food can also be harmful to your dog in the long run.
> i loved that stuff when nismo was on it. gives them a glossy coat, and you dont need to feed him as much as other dog foods. i was very happy with it.


O.K. Thanks.
I'm at the vets on Friday so the pup can have her 8 week injections. I'll pick a bag up then as they have quite a variety there. 
I wonder if the royal canin bulldog would do ?


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

mikey077 said:


> i do give a suppliment for their coat and joints but dogs do not need veggies nor grain in their diet. Some would disagree but I'm a believer that dogs are carnivors.


well when your dog doesnt grow and build and has improper bone growth, you'll know why. becasue you obviously havent done your research and you are probably hurting your dog, the proof is in the pudding.
google that s---.

i think its funny your not going to take advice from the people that have been in the bully game for more then a decade that feed or attempted to feed raw. thats pretty ignorant. but whatever its your dog. good luck with it.


----------



## Remi7209 (Aug 14, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> bill jak is one of the worst food you could possibly get. you might as well give your dog cardboard. if you have a cosco card or know some one that does i highly suggest going and getting the kirkland brand puppy chow. 20# bag for 12.5$ and it is REALLY good food. no bi-products and no junk what so ever.
> im not trying to rag just trying to help you out. here's a link to the dog food analysis site that i found bil-jak on, its a 1 star food
> Dog Food Reviews - 1 Star Dry Dog Food - Powered by ReviewPost


no offense taken at all id rather be told by someone who knows than to follow my own footsteps if im goin the wrong way....lol thanks for the heads up:cheers:


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Lou Rob said:


> O.K. Thanks.
> I'm at the vets on Friday so the pup can have her 8 week injections. I'll pick a bag up then as they have quite a variety there.
> I wonder if the royal canin bulldog would do ?


hmm... i havent really looked at all the kinds that royal has. i would say ask your vet, but vets are incredibly sketchy when it comes to saying what food is actually good food or the right food for your dog.
keep in mind that veterinary is a business first and helping animals is 2nd. which is understandable because there isnt a whole lot of money to be made in the veterinary community. so really choose wisely.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Remi7209 said:


> no offense taken at all id rather be told by someone who knows than to follow my own footsteps if im goin the wrong way....lol thanks for the heads up:cheers:


im not trying to be nosey but im curious to know how much bil-jaks food costs? if you dont want to tell me i'd understand im just curious.

and i feel you on the recession. i went from paying 60 bucks for royal canin to have to buy cosco's puppy chow for 12.5 dollars. dont get me wrong its great food, but i think my dogs allergic to something in it and isnt doing to well on it. but theres lots of poeple on here that use cosco's food. performance kennels is one of them, and her dogs are AMAZING.


----------



## Remi7209 (Aug 14, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> im not trying to be nosey but im curious to know how much bil-jaks food costs? if you dont want to tell me i'd understand im just curious


oh no problem it like 3.29 for a 2lb bag......how do you feel about Nutri-Stat and Muscle Up the suppose to addd more calories and nutrition for healthy joints and muscle growth?


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Remi7209 said:


> oh no problem it like 3.29 for a 2lb bag......how do you feel about Nutri-Stat and Muscle Up the suppose to addd more calories and nutrition for healthy joints and muscle growth?


are those supplements? i've never heard of them to be honest. if your looking for healthy join i supplement my dog with fish oil capsules and glucosamine tabs. the fish oil is great for the skin and coat, glucosamine is really good for joints.

if you price it out the cosco bags of puppy chow would be quite a bit cheaper and its wayyyy better food, you wouldnt even need to supplement for muscle. i wouldnt worry too much about muscle growth until there about 6-8 months. then you could do some supplements for muscling up. performance kennels uses a supplemnt for her dog for muscle but i dont remember what its called. maybe she'll chime in and let us know tomorrrow.
but remember theres no bigger role in building muscle then genetics. if your pups sire and bitch werent built well, then your pup probably wont be either. but i havent seen your pups parents so idk lol


----------



## Mali_Blu (Apr 23, 2009)

Remi7209 said:


> oh no problem it like 3.29 for a 2lb bag......how do you feel about Nutri-Stat and Muscle Up the suppose to addd more calories and nutrition for healthy joints and muscle growth?


No offence but if you feed and exercise your dog properly then you wont have to give it supplements for muscle growth. a long jog or bike ride a day works great for me excellent muscle mass and definition. look into building a spring or flirt pole both are also great exercise.


----------



## Mali_Blu (Apr 23, 2009)

I feed TOTW High Prarie


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Mali_Blu said:


> No offence but if you feed and exercise your dog properly then you wont have to give it supplements for muscle growth. a long jog or bike ride a day works great for me excellent muscle mass and definition. look into building a spring or flirt pole both are also great exercise.


:goodpost: very true


----------



## Remi7209 (Aug 14, 2009)

Mali_Blu said:


> No offence but if you feed and exercise your dog properly then you wont have to give it supplements for muscle growth. a long jog or bike ride a day works great for me excellent muscle mass and definition. look into building a spring or flirt pole both are also great exercise.


yea i read up on those im heading to home depot 2ma to get tools for setup its a pvc pipe and rope for the flirt pole right? and springs a wood frame and rope or cow hide for the springs?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

it's best to let your dog develope naturally right now. Too much muscle and protien on a growing pups body can be detrimental to his over all health. When your dog is around 1.5 years old then I would start checking into those supplements if you feel that you still need them.


----------



## Remi7209 (Aug 14, 2009)

i guess i have the new puppy effect...its like you love em so much and want em to grow faster than their suppose to both everybodies advice is well taken into consideration...THANKS YOU GUYS the wifey countin down so i gotta go now.....lol


----------



## kidodditie (Apr 12, 2009)

*need advice for my pup*

my poor pup has dry skin.. he just turned 8 months, i got him when he was almost 3 months, and he had really really bad dry skin then. we switched him to proplan about 2 months ago. his itching has subsided a bit but he still is scratching alot. he is flea free.. hes an inside pup, except to do his business of course. he doesnt get table scraps or human food. i did alot of reading last night about how theres so many different by products and other yucky things in dog food, and its made me think twice about feeding it to my dog. i dont want to put him on an all raw diet, i was thinking more of switching him to wellness(since that and blue seem to be the best out there)
and making him homemade meals. please ill take any kind of advice any recipies anyone has that is fed to your pup. 
thanks a bunch!
up:
i LOVE my pitbull pup!!


----------



## JaermaACDs (Jul 25, 2009)

I feed Black Gold Performance Blend, which I get at my local feed store for $33 for a 50lb bag. I have 6 dogs, so unfortunately, I have to feed something in the middle class range, due to increasing costs of food. We did Orijen for a long time, but the dogs got horrible diarrhea and their coats looked awful. Since switching them to the Black Gold, they have firmer, smaller stools, soft, shiny coats, and great muscle tone. Even my Boxer, Riley, who suffers from Exocrine Pancreatic Insufficiency is doing wonderful on the Black Gold, and this is a dog who had liquid diarrhea and vomiting daily--no more of that now!!

Gemini-the Am Bully pup, eats Wellness Just for Puppy. Which I get for 32.99 for a 16# bag. She will transition to the Black Gold as well once she is an adult. I have to keep an eye on her, as she tries to sneak into the adult dog's food when we aren't looking!

Erin & the busy crew


----------



## Rhapathy (Aug 13, 2009)

Eukanuba. All the way.

Pricey, but worth it.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Rhapathy said:


> Eukanuba. All the way.
> 
> Pricey, but worth it.


Pricey? 
That food is very inexpensive in comparison to what many here feed.
Check the link on dog food reviews for your food.

Dog Food Reviews - Main Index - Powered by ReviewPost


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Remi7209 said:


> I havent made it to the big leagues yet so Remi's on (Puppy Chow Healthy Choice) mixed with Bil-Jac and a teaspoon of Nutri-Stat.....i gotta make my own highend dog food (Recession)


Liking the photo, don't think I could get my dog to be that patient with food in front of him.


----------



## RC33 (Jul 6, 2009)

PRO-PAK HIGH PROTEIN MIX...
ONLY AT FEED STORES
$35 FOR 45LB BAG


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Diamond Lamb and Rice.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Hmm does anyone know of a e-petstore that sells a natural muscle building suppliment? that has pay pal, i cant get it in nz


----------



## King_bluebully (Aug 4, 2009)

Rhapathy said:


> Eukanuba. All the way.
> 
> Pricey, but worth it.


my dog kills it


----------



## whiskeythewickedchampion (Apr 27, 2009)

i use wellness. very nutrient


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

We have 7 dogs and use Kirkland's Chicken & Vegetable. We switched about 3 months ago from a 50/50 mix of Nutro Natural Choice/Diamond Performance blend. They were doing well on the blend. We switched to the Kirkland's after seeing many of the dogs we thought looked great & really healthy were on it. We have noticed most of our 7 are eating less, smaller, firmer stools and coats look great. We are spending MUCH less on the Kirkland's too. It's about $24 for 40 lbs at our local Cosco. The Natural Choice was $50 for 35 lbs and the Diamond was $30 for 40 lbs. We go through about 240 lbs a month so it's a HUGE savings for us! 

For supplements, we do Glucosamine/Choindroitin/MSM. We also do raw veggies/fruits (carrots, cukes, zucchini, lettuce, peppers (bell not hot), celery, bananas, apples, etc) as treats. Fruits and veggies carry a lot of vitamins naturally and also help hydrate because of the high water content in most. In fact, I have dropped chopped green pepper and raw steak on the floor while cooking and my dogs went after the pepper not the steak! LOL


----------



## Remi7209 (Aug 14, 2009)

MISSAPBT said:


> Hmm does anyone know of a e-petstore that sells a natural muscle building suppliment? that has pay pal, i cant get it in nz


 i tried to find some for you but their not pay pal(jefferspet.com/Nextag.com/Lambervetsupply.com) they have good prices though


----------



## Jaz's dad (Aug 12, 2009)

The wife picked up a big bag of this stuff up from pets at home the other day because it was half price 

Products - Science Plan? Puppy Healthy Development? Medium Chicken

What do you think of it ? Any good ?


----------



## Remi7209 (Aug 14, 2009)

Lou Rob said:


> The wife picked up a big bag of this stuff up from pets at home the other day because it was half price
> 
> Products - Science Plan? Puppy Healthy Development? Medium Chicken
> 
> What do you think of it ? Any good ?


i was at petsmartlike an hour ago looking at dog food and tey had that in there i asked the guy and he said its a good brand so try it and se what results you get


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

I feed Ellis Natural Balance Sweet Potato and Venison. Its $32 for 15 pounds.


----------



## underdog (Aug 18, 2009)

i do raw beef mixed with his dog food loves it!!!!!!!


----------



## Jaz's dad (Aug 12, 2009)

Remi7209 said:


> i was at petsmartlike an hour ago looking at dog food and tey had that in there i asked the guy and he said its a good brand so try it and se what results you get


Well, I started Jaz on this last night, she absoloutly loves it.
I think I'll keep her on this for a few weeks and see how she gets on.


----------



## Skeeks (Jul 24, 2009)

costco kirkland lamb rice and vegi.. $24.00 40lb bag dogs love it and theirs none of that courn flour crap in it that Apollo and my huskie charlie are allergic to


----------



## mikey077 (Mar 20, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> well when your dog doesnt grow and build and has improper bone growth, you'll know why. becasue you obviously havent done your research and you are probably hurting your dog, the proof is in the pudding.
> google that s---.
> 
> i think its funny your not going to take advice from the people that have been in the bully game for more then a decade that feed or attempted to feed raw. thats pretty ignorant. but whatever its your dog. good luck with it.


Sorry I dont remember asking for your opinion. So you've had pitbulls for over a decade? Ive had dogs for over 25 years and no problem what so ever feeding a raw diet. I believe this thread asked for what we were feeding. If I wanted your 2 cents I would asked for it. Dont worry heres a hug:hug:


----------



## dbbear (Mar 16, 2009)

We feed Nutro Ultra Holistic.....$53.47 w/ tax 35lbs. @ Petsmart. Our 4yr old Rotty has been on it since he was 8 wks old and maintains a tight 125 lbs. with beautiful coat, no gas, small stools. Our 7 mo. old neutered male APBT "Petey" has been on it since we got him 4 mos ago. He's a lean 68lbs. with same coat, teeth.......again not cheap but a high quality kibble.


----------

